# H2HO Line



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

First off Hi to everyone... Im new to the forum and new to this hobby, or a least half of it.... that will make more sense in a minute... heres some pics

Sry.. pics were on dropbox.. thats not workin anymore.

So that, at some point in the future, is to become a functional fish pond with a HO scale train rolling around the 'lake' and through the mountain tunnels. I have experience in the pond/aquarium aspect of the project, but not the model RR aspects, hence my comment of being 'half' new to the hobby.

The idea orginated yrs ago after I had made a fiberglass pond, since we lived in Sask at the time leaving it outside over the winter was not an option so I would bring it in every winter and redecorate the shore line with each move, somewhere along the way I decided a working model RR around the pond would be an interesting project.... skip ahead about 15 yrs, 2 grandkids, three moves across three provinces, and here we are.

The main base is a 2" x 4' x 8' fiberglass embedded foam sheet with a thick cloth on both sides that is normally used on flat roofs with gravel spead over top of it, above the base sheet Ive glued on pieces of standard stryofoam and hand carved them into shape, the lake, although it appears rounded is actually a rectangular wooden box which was inset into the base foamboard, the bottom of the lake is still removable at this point so that I can decide on the overall depth after I build a stand for the layout. After carving out the landscape I used a diluted drywall mud and cloth to cover the entire layout which gives hard shell for working on, although the removable mountain top is not fully shaped as of yet.

As model RRs go this is meant to be a very basic simple DC layout, but durable enough the g-kids, boy 7 and girl 9, and I can actually play with it when they visit. The track has been laid out in the past to test the elevation and radius changes before glueing the cork bed and that went very well, meaning the loco would not fall into the lake even at full power. Ive also tested the foam/drywall mud construction by building a small 36" round layout that I gave to the kids two years ago, so I guess its actually "Kid" tested, and that has stood up to their punishment quite well. 

To get the collection started I bought several cheap Bachman sets on sale and those will be on the track when ever the kids are here, but for myself I would like a steam era passenger train for which Ive only bought the Loco so far, which is a Bachman Spectrum Pennsylvania #1361. I have the flex track with a couple "Y" junctions which will allow for possible expansion, and a bit better transformer than what was included in the sets, "TrainPower 6200" its called. 

My modelling experience at this point has been mostly RC cars, trucks, planes, and helis, and fish ponds.. so Im on a bit of a learning curve with several aspects of this project, and I tend to be fairly active on my forums so Im looking forward to pickin your brains and seeing what everyone has done. 

Yakatyal8r
Lance


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I love that  :smilie_daumenpos:
welcome to the forum


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Thx DT&I, nice bike btw

My bad, rookie didnt notice theres a general 'Layout' forum this post maybe should have been placed in... maybe the mods want to move it for me??? pls and thx.


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Or here.. where ever you think is best.. Thx


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

so the waterfall would be real running water like a mini water feature?


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep, two small falls actually, its kind of hard to make out at this point but if you look carefully you'll notice a very flat area inside the rail loop on the left side, on that flat area there will be a water mill with a river running past it(right side of flat) and splitting around a small island then rejoining just before going under the bridge, the first falls is above the mill and you can see a small rectangular hole where the water will emerge from a rocky slope, the second falls is just after the river passes under the rail bridge and into the lake, at the rear of the layout there is another very short section of river where the water will exit the lake into another rocky slope below the back straight and return to the reservoir under the layout which is where all the aquarium gear will be setup. The stand will have doors on it so that no aqua gear will be visible


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lance some good looking model work you've done there.

But, gotta tell you, I would be pretty nervous about having
my trains that near real water deep enuf to swallow them.

Those dawgon trains have a way of going their own way instead
of staying nice and dry on the track...and...well...your nice Bachmann Spectrum
could get pretty wet and pretty be pretty cantankerous afterwards. 

The waterfalls really would add a great deal to the layout, but could
the actual 'lake' be faked in some way so that you can keep
your train high and dry?

Don


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My experience is that water and electrical things need to be far away from each other.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

and then the layout that put's all of ours to shame


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Kinda like playin with fire isnt..lol

but, I look at this as adding something cool to my aquarium hobby, not vice versa, Im somewhat new to RR modelling but have alot of practice(mostly trial and error) with electrical gadgets placed in and around water, I've thought about it alot and decided that with some precautions its worth the risk, Ive tested each engine and found that as long as the train runs clockwise it slows enough to handle going up hill at the most dangerous curve of the layout, barring some freak derailment theres very little risk of it plunging into the lake, but thats why I have several cheap engines the g-kids can play with, and I will likely add some kind of throttle limiter as an added measure and could if needed add a small guardrail on the outside of that particular curve.

I actually think the most probable cause of an accident here is if a fish were to jump out of the water and be laying on the track causing a derailment.

If I get a slow day at work this week Im hoping to get the aluminum frame sections made, since I plan to let the gkids play with this rig I think I'll make the legs adjustable from about 28" up to 34", I'll choose the final hieght once all the pond gear is in place and also the pond depth can be decided at that point.


----------



## Gamebits (Jan 5, 2011)

This is what you need in the pond, the archer fish (Toxotes jaculator) you could train him to spit at the train as it goes by.


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

I started glueing the track down last sunday, soldered each joint as I went, still have to try cleanup a couple spots a bit better but I managed to get a video wed am with a couple cheapo bachman locos running tandom. Dont have any HO scale layout ornaments yet so I placed a few old kinder surprise toys around, cars and trucks on where roads will be built, boats where the water will be. The removable mountain top is still in very early stages of development but I set it on for testing any clearance issues, there wasnt any. All in all a successful test so its progress

sry video not avail.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking Great.

That train is sure running smoothly and quietly.

Don


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Fun project. The only 'danger' I see is the loco taking a nose dive into the pond from the helix but it would be fresh water so once dried out it should be fine (they will run under water!).


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

A couple of my soldered joints still make a bit of noise but I should be able to stop that, Im hoping smooth and quiet should mean less likely to derail into the lake.

There was also a projector running in the background at the time and it has alot of fan noise, its plugged into an old desktop PC and pointed at a 60" screen for a racing sim, makes for nice basement pc also but it is fairly loud. 

G-kids will visit in mid Feb so Im hoping to get a few things done before then, mostly on the removable mountain, it needs some positioning dowels placed so that it doesnt move around if it gets bumped and then I can start adding styrofoam and carving it into its final shape. 

Was woncering last night if anyone sells a track cleaner car or device that attaches to the train? or is that something I would need to build myself? Be a handy tool to have I think but I havent done any research on it as of yet.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lance

There are several offered by Atlas, Bachmann and others.

Google: HO Track Cleaning Car You'll see several reviews
from those who owned them.

Check also here on the Forum. There are threads on the subject.

I made mine of a dead motorized diesel truck. A
piece of kitchen scour pad that I dose with a couple drops of
alcohol does the work. A loco pushes it around the track.

Don


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Thx Don, I thought it might be something already available I just havent taken the time to look yet. Very likely I will choose to build one myself once I know more about them so if ne1 has pics of home built cleaners feel free to add them to the thread


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Getting the rail joins pretty well smoothed out now and did a little full power test, wont make a habit of running this fast but since the kids will be playing with I need to know what the limits are..lol

Sry... Video no longer available.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lance

If you're gonna run 'em that fast
I hope you have your catcher's mitt at ready.

I cringed when those two Fs came roaring from the back.
Looked like they could take wing at any moment.

Don


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol, too fast for me but Im sure the kids will try it more than once, best to know the limits ahead of time. I had it running like that for about 5-6 minutes so I call it a successful test.

Still a couple joints that need work before the spectrum steamer can be run, it has three solid axles in the middle that require near perfect seams bot otherwise all my locos and cars are working very well.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice job, I viewed the pictures before but now they are gone! The video can't be opened on my phone, I'll check it out when I get the computer fired up. 
Great idea, and I can't wait to see the video. Just an idea, as I can't remember what you exactly had built (can't veiw the pictures) but what about a simple fence where the train has the greatest chance of derailments? Just an idea, it may or may not fit into your plans.


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Ive thought about using guard rails and still might but for now the test showed that 2 tandom locos pulling 5 cars can be run at full power, and I doubt even the kids would run it very long like that because its too fast for them to even play with, and I can still add some kind of limiting device to the controller if needed.

Bachman Spectrum steam loco with 3 rigid axles......
I guessing Im not the first person to find out that some locos need very smooth rail joints... has anyone developed a good practice of clamping the joint prior to soldering them? In hindsight it seems I should have soldered the sections before laying them out around the curves but I didnt so I need to adjust a couple joints now... I thinking if I clamp a popcicle stick to the inside of the rail before heating it I might get better results and not need to sand the joint too much.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea the pictures in the original post Arnt showing up. In o scale most people just solder a jumper wire to the bottom of the track. I can see how doing the joints could be a pita. Wipe it with a dry rag, I don't know. Only other thing I can think of is when the kids come over maybe make sure the cars are tied together, rubber band around the couplers maybe? If you loose your weight (cars) the lead engine will go a lot faster then your test run!


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Sry... Pics no longer available.


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

...had to think on it abit but... soldering wires under the track? Showing my rookie-ness I s'pose but soldering the track itself seems more logical to me, that way it makes the electrical connection aswell as allowing the joint to be sanded to create a very solid noise free joint... theres no tikatikatika as the train passes over the joints.

... and yes I realize the locos will go faster without any cars and I will test that scenario after Im done adjusting the joints.... and plus with the kids accidents may happen, its risk verses return tho, I'll do what I can to avoid problems and if sht happens I'll have to accept it and perhaps need to replace an engine occasionally, not much differant than letting them play with my RC toys, but we have fun even if something does get broken.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its looking great. I like the tic, tic, tic personally. Soldering the joints will keep them from coming apart too! I know exactly what you're talking about with the kids. Fun but sometimes expensive, all worth it in the end. Can't wait to see it in action. Need close ups of the fish too!


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

Lance Skene said:


> ...but we have fun even if something does get broken.


And that is what it is all about, isn't it. Having fun. Everything looks great Lance. 

As far as soldering the rails, we run bus wires under the layout at our club, but the rail joints are soldered as well, the smoother the rail, the better they trains run.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Speed is what it is all about! "Make it go faster, mister, faster!" I hear it all the time!


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Busy weekend on the RR, spent alot of time fine tuning the track and a steam loco, pretty much done with any track adjustments now. Picked up a few ornamental nic-nacs and a rail cleaner car, swapped in metal wheels on 6 pcs of rolling stock. Found some 1/2" thick clear lexan for the lake bottom, picked up some balsa wood and supplies to start building the water/saw mill.


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Kids will be here next weekend so I guess that will be the real test, I think its ready for them tho.. lol

I dont have alot of rolling stock just yet so for now I can set it around 35-40% and leave it alone, slow and quiet works for me so where ever it can just nice and slowly roll over the top of the highest slope is how its usually running.

This week I setup two differant flouresant lights above the layout and made aluminum shades to reduce the amount of ambient light spread around the room, one is a dual 8' fixture directly above and parallel to the 4x8' layout for when Im working on something, and the other is a single 24" with a natural colored marine aquarium tube for general use. Shades were needed because theres a projector and 60" screen for PC video gaming in the same room, any ambient light reduces the picture quality.

All you old pro's might laugh at this but Ive been amazed at the differance with swapping to all metal wheels and adding a rail cleaner car, should have done that from day one


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Tried my first attempt at a scratch built building this weekend.. an old weathered log hunting cabin, crappy iphone pic but...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Let the testing begin! Nice cabin.


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Well the layout held up well to the kids, one caboose sustained some minor cosmetic damaged from being dropped on the floor and one ornamental truck needs a front wheel glued on, not bad at all

Dug out an old digital camera and came across this pic of the gkids with my 1st attempt at a little layout that I made for them awhile back....


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool, glad it worked out. Cute kids. I bet they had a lot of fun.


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Finished up the log cabin today so thats officially my first scratch biult log structure completed... should get better from here right..lol


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good lance! I like the fireplace stone. Still better then my scratch building. They end up in the trash.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That's nice.

Love the tripod.

Don


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

thx guys, its a very basic little building but a good learning project, there's another larger log structure coming so I needed the practice


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Havent been on the forum for a bit, cause I havent done much work on the layout lately... its normally a winter project but we havent had much winter weather.

All my pics and video links at dropbox no longer work so deleted the links... sorry... but that dropbox thing had to go.

I can add a couple more pics tho....


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lance Skene said:


> Havent been on the forum for a bit, cause I havent done much work on the layout lately... its normally a winter project but we havent had much winter weather.
> 
> All my pics and video links at dropbox no longer work so deleted the links... sorry... but that dropbox thing had to go.
> 
> I can add a couple more pics tho....


The cannon on the flat car is for when the Fish attack the land. 


Hold on, writing a screenplay now.


----------



## Lance Skene (Jan 6, 2014)

Colorado1445 said:


> The cannon on the flat car is for when the Fish attack the land.
> 
> 
> Hold on, writing a screenplay now.


nooo.. its a signal cannon being delivered to a Sea Port

its actually a funtioning 'Cap Gun'.... not sure where/when I got it but I think it belongs on the layout


----------

